# Hello



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm a mouse breeder from Australia, and run a small scale mousery in Sydney. My name's Cathie. I registered on this forum ages ago but haven't been active, so I thought I'd better register again. Hope that's ok - if not I'm sure a mod will let me know. 

My set-up is small scale, and is known as Mojo Mouse.

I've been breeding for about 4 years, concentrating on conformation as I think that there's a lot of ground that needs to be covered in Australia before we get close to the standards of the European fancy mice. I'm reasonably conversant with the genetics side of things when it comes to colours and coats (well, with what we have to work with here) but I'm at the stage where I will need some help with breeding for type.

I'm looking forward to being a part of this group, and learning heaps!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello there! You're gonna like it here, we've got a few other ausies here, and lots of show people who can give you great tips about typyness.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! We're glad to have you. Breeding for type is a pretty difficult process when you don't have any really typey mice to cross into. On the other hand, you'll have all the pride of having gone the hard way!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

